# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  ما لا تعرفه عن كوكب المريخ

## الوسادة

*



هو الكوكب الرابع في البعد عن الشمس في النظام الشمسي وهو الجار الخارجي للأرض ويصنف كوكبا صخريا، من مجموعة الكواكب الأرضية (الشبيهة بالأرض).

إحدى تفسيرات تسميته بالمريخ تعيد الاسم إلى كلمة أمرخ أي ذو البقع الحمراء, فيقال ثور أَمرخ أي به بقع حمراء. وقد سمي هذا الكوكب بهذا الاسم نسبةً إلى لونه المائل إلى الحمره, بفعل نسبة غبار أكسيد الحديد الثلاثي العالية على سطحه وفي جوه. ولذلك يلقب أيضا بالكوكب الأحمر. أما التفسير الآخر فيعيد كلمة المريخ إلى اسم إله الحرب الروماني مارس.

يبلغ قطر المريخ حوالي 6800 كلم وهو بذلك مساو لنصف قطر الأرض وثاني أصغر كواكب النظام الشمسي بعد عطارد. تقدّر مساحته بربع مساحة الأرض. يدور المريخ حول الشمس في مدار يبعد عنها بمعدل 228 مليون كلم تقريبا، أي 1.5 مرات من المسافة الفاصلة بين مدار الأرض والشمس.

له قمران، يسمّى الأول ديموس أي الرعب باللغة اليونانية والثاني فوبوس أي الخوف.

يعتقد العلماء أن كوكب المريخ احتوى الماء قبل 3.8 مليار سنة، مما يجعل فرضية وجود حياة عليه متداولة نظريا على الأقل. به جبال أعلى من مثيلاتها الأرضية ووديان ممتدة. وبه أكبر بركان في المجموعة الشمسية يطلق عليه اسم أوليمبس مونز تيمنا بجبل الأولمب.

تبلغ درجة حرارته العليا 27 درجة مئوية ودرجة حرارته الصغرى -133 درجة مئوية. ويتكون غلافه الجوي من ثاني أكسيد الكربون والنيتروجين والأرغون وبخار الماء وغازات أخرى. رمز المريخ الفلكي هو ♂.

قد يكون المريخ وفقا لدراسة عالمين أمريكيين مجرد كوكب جنين لم يستطع أن يتم نموه، بعد أن نجا من الأصطدامات الكثيرة بين الأجرام السماوية التي شهدها النظام الشمسي في بداية تكوينه والتي أدت لتضخم أغلب الكواكب الأخرى. وهذا يفسر صغر حجم المريخ مقارنة بالأرض أو بالزهرة. خلص العالمان إلى هذه النتيجة بعد دراسة استقصائية لنواتج الاضمحلال المشعة في النيازك


يتبع ..........


*

----------


## الوسادة

*المكتشفون
	معروف منذ ما قبل التاريخ


الخصائص المدارية

نصف المحور الأكبر للمدار الإهليجي 
227.990.900 كم
1,524 وحدة فلكية


الشذوذ المداري
0,0933


الحضيض
206,669,000 كم
1,381 وحدة فلكية


الأوج	
249,209,300 كم
1,666 وحدة فلكية


الفترة النجمية
686,971 يوم


الفترة التزامنية
779,96 يوم


السرعة المدارية الوسطى
24,077 كم/ثانية


السرعة المدارية القسوى
000 كم/ثانية


السرعة المدارية الأدنى
000 كم/ثانية


الانحناء
	1،85°


عدد الأقمار
2


الخصائص الطبيعية


القطر الاستوائي
6.794 كم
0.533 من قطر الأرض


القطر القطبي
6.752 كم


التسطح
0.005 89 ± 0.000 15


مساحة سطح الكوكب
144,798,500 كم2
أي 0.284 من مساحة الأرض


حجم الكوكب
6.318 × 1011 كم23
أي 0.151 من حجم الأرض


كتلة الكوكب
6.4185 × 1023 كغم
أي 0.107 من كتلة الأرض


الكثافة الكتلية
3.9335 غ\سم³


الجاذبية الاستوائية
3.711 م\ث²


سرعة الإفلات
5.027 كم\س


فترة الدوران
24 ساعة و37 دقيقة و22 ثانية


سرعة الدوران على خط الاستواء
	868.22 كم\ث


ميل المحور
25.19°


البياض	
0.17


خصائص الغلاف الجوي


الحرارة على السطح	الدنيا 
140 ك° -133 درجة مئوية،


الوسطى
 218 ك° -55 درجة مئوية،


القصوى
 300 ك° 27 درجة مئوية


الضغط الجوي
	6× 10−3 بار


ثاني أكسيد الكربون
95,32 %
النيتروجين
	2,7 %
أرجون	
1,6 %
أكسجين
0,13 %
أول أكسيد الكربون
0,08 %
ماء	
0,02 %*

----------


## الوسادة

*


مقارنة بكوكب الأرض، للمريخ ربع مساحة سطح الأرض وبكتلة تعادل عُشر كتلة الأرض. هواء المريخ لا يتمتع بنفس كثافة هواء الأرض إذ يبلغ الضغط الجوي على سطح المريخ 0.75% من معدّل الضغط الجوي على الأرض، لذى نرى ان المجسّات الآلية التي قامت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية بإرسالها لكوكب المريخ، تُغلّف بكُرةِ هوائية لامتصاص الصدمة عند الارتطام بسطح كوكب المريخ. يتكون هواء المريخ من 95% ثنائي أكسيد الكربون، 3% نيتروجين، 1.6% ارجون، وجزء بسيط من الأكسجين والماء. وفي العام 2000، توصّل الباحثون لنتائج توحي بوجود حياة على كوكب المريخ بعد معاينة قطع من نيزك عثر عليه في القارة المتجمدة الجنوبية وتم تحديد أصله من كوكب المريخ نتيجة مقارنة تكوينه المعدني وتكوين الصخور التي تمت معاينتها من المركبات فيكينغ 1 و 2، حيث استدلّ الباحثون على وجود أحافير مجهرية في النيزك. ولكن تبقى الفرضية آنفة الذكر مثاراً للجدل دون التوصل إلى نتيجة أكيدة بوجود حياة في الماضي على كوكب المريخ.


ويعتبر المريخ كوكب صخري ومعظم سطحه حمر إلا بعض البقع الأغمق لوناً بسبب تربته وصخوره والغلاف الجوي لكوكب المريخ قليل الكثافة ويتكون أساساً من ثاني أكسيد الكربون وكميات قليلة من بخار الماء والضغط الجوي على المريخ منخفض جدًا ويصل إلى 0.01من الضغط الجوي للأرض وجو المريخ ابرد من الأرض والسنة على المريخ 687 يوماً ارضياً.*

----------


## الوسادة

*


طبوغرافية كوكب المريخ جديرة بالاهتمام, ففي حين يتكون الجزء الشمالي من الكوكب من سهول الحمم البركانية،وتقع البراكين العملاقة على هضبة تارسيس وأشهرها على الإطلاق أولميمبس مون وهو بدون شك أكبر بركان في المجموعة الشمسية ،نجد ان الجزء الجنوبي من كوكب المريخ يتمتّع بمرتفعات شاهقة ويبدو على المرتفعات اثار النيازك والشّهب التي ارتطمت على تلك المرتفعات. يغطي سهول كوكب المريخ الغبار والرمل الغني باكسيد الحديد ذو اللون الأحمر. تغطّي بعض مناطق المريخ أحيانا طبقة رقيقة من جليد الماء. في حين تغطي القطبين طبقات سميكة من جليد مكون من ثاني أكسيد الكربون والماء المتجمّد. تجدر الإشارة أن أعلى قمّة جبلية في النظام الشمسي هي قمّة جبل "اوليمبوس" والتي يصل ارتفاعها إلى 27 كم. أمّا بالنسبة للأخاديد، فيمتاز الكوكب الأحمر بوجود أكبر أخدود في النظام الشمسي، ويمتد الأخدود "وادي مارينر" إلى مسافة 4000 كم، وبعمق يصل إلى 7 كم.*

----------


## الوسادة

*


تم اكتشاف قمري المريخ في العام 1877 على يد "آساف هول" وتمّت تسميتهم تيمّناً بمرافقي الإله اليوناني "آريس". يدور كل من القمر "فوبوس" والقمر "ديموس" حول الكوكب الأحمر، وخلال فترة الدوران، تقابل نفس الجهة من القمر الكوكب الأحمر تماما مثلما يعرض القمر نفس الجانب لكوكب الأرض.




القمر فوبوس


فوبوس قطعة صخرية صغيرة غير منتظمة الشكل لا يزيد طولها عن 21 كم (13 ميلا) ويتم دورته حول المريخ كل 7.7 ساعات. يبدو القمر هرم نوعا ما. وتغشاه فوهات صدم متفاوتة القدم. ويلاحظ عليه وجود حزوز striations وسلاسل من فوهات صغيرة. يطلق أكبرها اسم ستيكني stickney الذي يقارب قطره 10 كم (6 أميال). يقوم القمر فوبوس بالدوران حول المريخ اسرع من دوران المريخ حول نفسه، مما يؤدي بقطر دوران القمر فوبوس حول المريخ للتناقص يوماً بعد يوم إلى أن ينتهي به الأمر إلى التفتت ومن ثم الارتطام بكوكب المريخ.



القمر ديموس


ديموس هو أحد الاقمار التابعة لكوكب المريخ إلى جانب القمر فوبوس وهو عبارة عن قطعة صخرية صغيرة غير منتظمة الشكل لا يزيد طولها عن 12 كم(7 ميلا) ويتم دورته حول المريخ خلال 1.3 يوم. ولبعده عن الكوكب الأحمر، فإن قطر مدار القمر آخذ بالزيادة. ويبدو ديموس على شكل هرمي نوعاً ما. وتغشاه فوهات صدم متفاوتة القدم.*

----------


## الوسادة

*


تمّ إرسال ما يقرب من 12 مركبة فضائية للكوكب الأحمر من قِبل الولايات المتحدة، الاتحاد السوفيتي، أوروبا، واليابان. قرابة ثلثين المركبات الفضائية فشلت في مهمّتها أما على الأرض، أو خلال رحلتها أو خلال هبوطها على سطح الكوكب الأحمر. من أنجح المحاولات إلى كوكب المريخ تلك التي سمّيت بـ "مارينر"، "برنامج الفيكنج"، "سورفيور"، "باثفيندر"، و"أوديسي". قامت المركبة "سورفيور" بالتقاط صور لسطح الكوكب، الأمر الذي أعطى العلماء تصوراً بوجود ماء، إمّا على السطح أو تحت سطح الكوكب بقليل. وبالنسبة للمركبة "أوديسي"، فقد قامت بإرسال معلومات إلى العلماء على الأرض والتي مكّنت العلماء من الاستنتاج من وجود ماء متجمّد تحت سطح الكوكب في المنطقة الواقعة عند 60 درجة جنوب القطب الجنوبي للكوكب.



في العام 2003، قامت وكالة الفضاء الأوروبية بإرسال مركبة مدارية وسيارة تعمل عن طريق التحكم عن بعد، وقامت الأولى بتأكيد المعلومة المتعلقة بوجود ماء جليد وغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون المتجمد في منطقة القطب الجنوبي لكوكب المريخ. تجدر الإشارة إلى أن أول من توصل إلى تلك المعلومة هي وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية وان المركبة الأوروبية قامت بتأكيد المعلومة. باءت محاولات الوكالة الأوروبية بالفشل في محاولة الاتصال بالسيارة المصاحبة للمركبة الفضائية وأعلنت الوكالة رسمياً فقدانها للسيارة الآلية في فبراير من من نفس العام. لحقت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية الرّكب بإرسالها مركبتين فضائيتين وكان فرق الوقت بين المركبة الأولى والثانية، 3 أسابيع، وتمكن السيارات الآلية الأمريكية من إرسال صور مذهلة لسطح الكوكب وقامت السيارات بإرسال معلومات إلى العلماء على الأرض تفيد، بل تؤكّد على تواجد الماء على سطح الكوكب الأحمر في الماضي.




ظاهرة فلكية نادرة تعيشها الأرض مرة واحدة كل 60 ألف سنة. وهو اقتراب المريخ إلى ادنى حد ممكن. مرد ذلك إلى أن الكوكبين يتبعان في دورانهما حول الشمس مدارًا إهليلجيًّا وليس دائريًّا. ويزداد المريخ توهجًا في الاقتراب ليبلغ ذروة لمعانه حيث لا يتفوق عليه إلا كوكب الزهرة.


وسيكون الزمن الذي يستغرقه وصول إشارات الضوء وموجات الراديو للمريخ في هذا الوقت 3 دقائق و6 ثوان فقط، بينما تحتاج أي إشارة من الأرض في الأحوال العادية إلى حوالي 21 دقيقة لتصل إلى المريخ.

*

----------


## الوسادة

*


وتمر الأرض بين الشمس وكوكب المريخ كل 27 شهر في حادثة تعرف باسم الاقتران، وفي هذه الحالة تقع الأرض والمريخ على مستوى واحد مع الشمس. وخلال هذا الوقت تصل المسافة بين الأرض والمريخ إلى أقل قيمة لها، ويبدو المريخ كقرص لامع أكبر من المعتاد؛ الأمر الذي يجعل هذا الوقت هو أفضل الأوقات لرصده ورصد المظاهر السطحية والمناخية له.


تأتي أفضل أوقات الاقتران مرة كل دورة مدتها حوالي من 15 إلى 17 سنة. ويرجع ذلك إلى أن مدار كوكب المريخ حول الشمس وكذلك مدار الأرض حول الشمس ليسا دائريين تماما؛ حيث تدور الأرض حول الشمس في مدار إهليلجي، وكذلك كوكب المريخ الذي يعتبر نسبيا أكثر إهليلجية من مدار الأرض، هذا بالإضافة إلى اختلاف سرعة دوران المريخ والأرض حول الشمس.


ويقع أدنى اقتراب للمريخ من الأرض في فترة زمنية تصل إلى عدة أيام بعد حصول الاقتران. وتتغير المسافة بين الأرض والمريخ في وضع الاقتران بين 55.63 مليون كم و100.8 مليون كم، ويحدث أفضل اقتران عندما تكون المسافة بين المريخ والأرض أقل ما يكون (أي على مسافة 55.63 مليون كم من الأرض، وهو ما يقع كل 15 إلى 17 سنة).


مقارنة لأحجام ومدارات الكواكب الصخرية، من اليمين إلى اليسار: المريخ - الأرض - الزهرة - عطارد.

يُذكر أن كوكب الأرض اقترب سابقًا من كوكب المريخ بمسافات قريبة نسبيًّا في السنوات 1766 و1845 و1924م، وفقًا للدراسات والأبحاث الفضائية الموثقة، ولكن ليس إلى الحد الذي وصل إليه يوم 27 من شهر أغسطس سنة 2001
وفي 28 أغسطس ذات السنة أصبح المريخ في نقطة اقتران عندما تشكل الشمس والأرض والمريخ خطًّا مستقيمًا في الفضاء بوجود المريخ والأرض على نفس الجهة من الشمس. وعندما تكون الكواكب في حالة اقتران فهي تقع مقابل الشمس بالضبط في سمائنا؛ إذ تظهر في الغروب، وتصل إلى أعلى نقطة لها في منتصف الليل، ثم تختفي بالشروق.


ويصبح المريخ في نقطة تقابُل كل 26 شهرا، ولكن لأن المريخ والأرض يتحركان في مدارات بيضاوية الشكل فلا يكون كل تقابلين متشابهين. وهذه السنة يعتبر التقابل الذي سيحدث أروع من كل ما سبقه في الستين ألف سنة الماضية؛ لأن المريخ سيكون في أقرب نقطة للشمس؛ وهو ما يعرف بالحضيض الشمسي، ونادرا ما يحدث مثل هذا التقابل.


ولأن المريخ والأرض يتبعان مدارات بيضاوية الشكل حول الشمس؛ فيحدث وجود المريخ في أقرب موقع للأرض بعدة أيام قبل أو بعد حدوث التقابل. وهذه السنة سيصل المريخ الحضيض الشمسي باثنتين وأربعين ساعة قبل حدوث التقابل.
لذلك في 27 أغسطس -وفقا لما قاله عالم الفلك الأمريكي "مايلز ستاندش" في مختبرات الدفع النفاث في وكالة «ناسا» الفضائية لموقع "سبيس.كوم"- فإن المريخ سيكون على بعد 55.758 مليون كم عن الأرض في الساعة 5:51 صباحا بتوقيت الساحل الشرقي للولايات المتحدة (09.51 صباحا بتوقيت جرينتش)، وهي أقرب مسافة يمكن للمريخ فيها أن يتوجه إلى الأرض.


وسيحدث التقابل في اليوم التالي الموافق 28 أغسطس، ولن يحدث التقابل التالي الذي سيكون فيه المريخ قريبا مثل هذا حتى 29 أغسطس في عام 2287. أما التقابل التالي للمريخ ففي شهر نوفمبر من عام 2005، ولكن المريخ سيبعد أكثر من 8 ملايين ميل عن الأرض مقارنة مع التقارب الشديد سنة 2003، ومن المثير للاهتمام أن للمريخ دورة تتم كل 79 سنة؛ حيث تتكرر ظروف التقابل بشكل متطابق.

*

----------


## الوسادة

*


نشر موقع وكالة ناسا "NASA" للفضاء تقريرًا عن احتمال وجود مياه جوفية على سطح المريخ، ولوجود بعض الأخطاء العلمية الطفيفة فيما نشرته العديد من وكالات الأنباء عن الخبر قررت ناسا عمل مؤتمر صحفي للعالمين Michael C.Malin و Kenneth S. Edgett صاحبَيْ الاكتشاف في 22 يونيو لتوضيح الخبر، كما سيتم نشر ورقة البحث في مجلة Science عدد 30 يونيو.


وهذا الاكتشاف قد يُغَيِّر تاريخ الاكتشافات على كوكب المريخ، فقد استطاع العلماء باستخدام الصور والبيانات المرسلة من سفينة الفضاء الخاصة بوكالة ناسا Mars Global Surveyor)MGS) والتي تقوم بالمسح الأرضي لكوكب المريخ، إدراك بعض المقومات التي تقترح وجود مصادر حالية للمياه على سطح الكوكب الأحمر، أو بالقرب من السطح على أعماق قريبة.


وكوكب المريخ كوكب صحراوي غير مُرَجَّح وجود المياه على سطحه، فمتوسط درجة الحرارة عليه أقل من الصفر، والضغط الجوي له ثلاثة أضعاف الضغط المُبَخِّر للمياه، لكن في عام 1972 تم تصوير بعض الشواهد التي تدل على إمكانية تواجد الماء على سطح الكوكب في وقت ما في الماضي (من بلايين السنين)، وكانت هذه الصور تظهر آثارًا لقنوات تدفق كبيرة، يتفرع منها شبكة من الأودية الصغيرة، وقد تساءل العلماء كثيرًا: أين يمكن أن تكون قد ذهبت تلك المياه ؟!


وقد وصلت السفينة المدارية (MGS) إلى الكوكب في عام 1997، وكانت أولى النتائج التي توصلت إليها عن طريق أبحاث الكاميرا المدارية (MOC) غياب أي دليل لمصادر التدفقات السطحية التي تَمَّ اكتشافها من قبل، فعلى سبيل المثال لا يوجد أي جداول أو أخاديد، بل واقترحت أن معظم هذه التكوينات والتضاريس قد تكونت نتيجة انهيار بعض الممرات الطويلة لنشأتها المنحدرة، لكن دون وجود أثر لانحدار سطحي واضح أو من المحتمل – وهو الأكثر احتمالاً – أن تكون عوامل التعرية والتآكل قد أَخْفَت أو مَحَت آثار مصادر تلك التدفقات السطحية، وأيًّا كان التفسير لغياب مصادر تلك التدفقات، فإن احتمال وجود ماء جارٍ على سطح المريخ في الماضي، وخاصة في الماضي القريب كان احتمالاً ضئيلاً.


في نفس الأثناء مع بداية البحث كان هناك بعض الإشارات لرواية معقدة عن تسرب الماء للسطح من تحت الأرض، فقد لوحظ وجود بعض الفوهات قد تكون ساعدت في هذا التسرب، ومع استمرار الملاحظة والبحث باستخدام صور أعلى ثباتًا استطاع الباحثون زيادة احتمال أن يكون هذا التسرب هو مصدر آثار التدفقات السطحية، ويكون هذا هو جزء من الماء المختفي منذ زمن بعيد.


في يناير 2000م أوضحت بعض الصور ما ترجمه الباحثون على أنه نتيجة لتسرب سائل من تحت الأرض، وتدفقه على السطح، فقد تتبعت الصور ثلاثة من التكوينات السطحية - التي تمثل تدفقات للمياه - ووجد أن مصدرها يمثل فجوة أو حفرة، ثم يتفرع منها بعض القنوات الفرعية، والرواسب في هذه القنوات كانت متماسكة بفعل حركة السائل عليها.


ومع استمرار المشاهدات، وُجِدَ أن ثلث تلك التكوينات تقع في الداخل على القمم المركزية، وتنبع من فوهات، والربع ينبع من حفر مميزة في القطب الجنوبي للكوكب، والخُمْس يقع على اثنين من أكبر الوديان على سطح الكوكب وهما: وادي Nirgal ووادي Dao، كما وجد أن حوالي 50% من هذه الظواهر تنحدر نحو الجنوب، و20% منها فقط تنحدر نحو الشمال، و90% منها تقع جنوب خط الاستواء.


كما وجد أن بعض تكوينات التدفقات ليس لها فوهة، ويحتمل أن يكون غياب الفوهة نتيجة لصغر سنها الجيولوجي، أي أنها مكونة حديثًا، أما الأخرىات والتي لها فوهة أو حفرة لها أيضًا بعض الخصائص التي تدل على حداثة تكوينها مما يساعد في تأكيد الوجود الحالي للماء.


كما وجد أن معظم تلك التكوينات توجد في الأماكن التي لا يصلها ضوء الشمس إلا لمدد قصيرة من نهار المريخ، وقد فَسَّر العلماء إمكانية تدفق الماء على سطح الكوكب رغم أنخفاض الضغط الجوي على سطحه والذي يؤدي إلى تبخر الماء إذا وصل إلى السطح، بأن الماء الذي يصل للسطح عندما يتبخر يعمل على تبريد السطح، مما قد يؤدي إلى تجمد قطرات الماء الباقية نتيجة للضغط العالي فتقوم ببناء سَدٍّ ثلجي يحتجز الماء خلفه، وعندما ينكسر تتدفق المياه على السطح.


إن أهمية هذا الاكتشاف تَكْمُن في إحيائه الأمل من جديد لوجود ماء على المريخ، وما يحمله هذا من تخيلات عديدة لا نهاية لها فوجود الماء يؤهل الكوكب لحياة الإنسان عليه، فهو يوفر له ماء الشرب، وبتحليل الماء إلى أكسجين وهيدروجين يستخدم كوقود لسفن الفضاء يصبح المريخ محطة جديدة للوصول لما هو أبعد، ووجود الماء أيضًا يدل على إمكانية تواجد حياة على سطح المريخ!!


الأعتقاد بتوفر المياه السائلة على سطح المريخ تعزز في 19 شباط 2009 مع اكتشاف خبراء معهد الدفع النفاث التابع لوكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ناسا، لقطرات من المياه على ذراع الحفر التابعة للمسبار الفينيق. الفينيق تمكن من برهان تواجد أملاح البيركلورات في تربة المريخ وهي أملاح قادرة في حال اذابتها في الماء، على اخفاض درجة حرارة تجمد الماء إلى 70 مئوية تحت الصفر. المياه السائلة هذه قد تكون بيئة ملائمة للحياة، لكن التجارب والخبرات لم تستطع اكتشاف حياة على الأرض في وسط بيئة مالحة بهذا القدر حت


*

----------


## الوسادة

*


في يوم 2 مايو 2008 أطلقت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ناسا المسبار فونيكس (و معناه العنقاء وهو طائر النار الأسطوري) من قاعدة كيب كانافرال بولاية فلوريداعلى متن صاروخ من طراز دلتا 2 وهو يحمل مجموعة من الأجهزة لدراسة الكيمياء الجيولوجية والبيئة في منطقة القطب الشمالي للمريخ وهدف إرساله هو دراسة المياه المتجمدة على كوكب المريخ ودراسة تربة كوكب المريخ دراسة كيمائية والبحث عن دلائل على أن الثلوج موجودة على سطح المريخ وتحليل عينة من التربة المريخية بأجهزة المسبار وكانت ناسا قد تكلفت 420 مليون دولار لإرسال مسبار فونيكس الذي يمتلك ذراع آلية طولها مترين و 35 سنتمترا يتم من خلالها حفر سطح التربة بواسطة مجرفة مثبتة في نهاية الذراع وتستطيع المجرفة حفر خندق في التربة الجليدية بعمق 5 كم تتم السيطرة على العمليات بواسطة كمبيوتر المركبة الذي يخضع لأوامر الفريق العلمي والهندسي في مركز المراقبة والسيطرة على الأرض وهم يراقبون العمليات التي يقوم بها المسبار
عندما هبط المسبار إلى المريخ قام بنشر ذراعه الآلية وحفر حفرة عمقها بوصتان تقريبا عبر التربة في القشرة الجليدية وقامت الذراع بدفع عينات التربة لتحليلها من خلال مجموعة من الأجهزة الفائقة التطور يحتوي فونيكس أيضا على 12 صاروخ مضادة للجاذبية المريخية في قاعدة المسبار ويحتوي فونيكس على كاميرا مجسمة ولوحات الطاقة الشمسية تستخدم لتخزين الطاقة الشمسية ويتوقع العلماء أن هذه اللوحات سوف تتأثر بشدة بسبب تراكم ثاني أكسيد الكربون المتجمد عليها وقد قام المسبار بإرسال صور للمنطقة القطبية للمريخ أظهرت الصور وجود مياه متجمدة تبخرت بعد أن كشفتها الحفر وإفترض العلماء ناسا وجود المياه في طبقة دائمة التجمد تحت السطح وقد جمع العلماء أدلة على وجود الجليد والمياه على المريخ.*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

معلومات فريده وموضوع متكامل ،، 
يعطيكِ العافيه  :SnipeR (47):

----------


## الوسادة

*إذاً فقد فعلتها ناسا مجدداً وهبطت مركبة الفضاء كِريوسيتي بسلام على سطح الكوكب الأحمر صباح اليوم لترسل لنا صورها الأولى:



عمّت الاحتفالات مركز تحكم مهمة المريخ بمدينة باسادينا الأمريكية مع إعلان هبوط المركبة بسلام، وتبادل الجميع عبر الشبكات الاجتماعية ومواقع الإنترنت الفرحة بهذا الإنجاز الكبير الذي حققته ناسا للبشرية.




وكانت المركبة كِريوسيتي قد غادرت كوكبنا في نوفمبر الماضي لتقطع مسافة 566,489,088 كيلومتر في طريقها للمريخ، لتصل أخيراً صباح اليوم بعد ثمانية أشهر ونصف لتهبط بسلام على سطح الكوكب الأحمر.
فما أهمية هذه المهمة التي تكلفت 2.5 مليار دولار؟
ولماذا يرسل الإنسان مهام استكشافية مجدداً للمريخ؟
سنجيب على هذه الأسئلة وغيرها من خلال هذا التقرير الموجز، لكن دعونا نستوعب في البداية حجم الحدث التاريخي:




حين تنظر للسماء ليلاً وترى كوكب المريخ الذي سيبدو لك كنجمة مضيئة تبعد عنّا ربع مليار كليومتر.. تصور أن على سطحه الآن مركبة فضائية أرسلها الإنسان لترسل لنا صوراً ومعلومات عن أسراره!
صحيح أنها ليست المرة الأولى التي يرسل فيها الإنسان مركبة للمريخ، لكنها المرة الأولى التي تُرسَل فيها مركبة بهذا الحجم والتعقيد:





فما الذي سيفعله مسبار تكلف 2.5 مليار دولار؟
يحمل كِريوسيتي 10 أجهزة متطورة جداً شاملةً جهاز ليزر قوي يستطيع إذابة الصخور على بعد 9 أمتار، ويحمل كذلك مختبراً كيميائياً نقّالاً لتحرير مكونات الصخور، بجانب تجهيزه بذراع آلية قوية قادرة على الحفر في الصخور والتربة.
الهدف الرئيسي من هذه الأجهزة هو البحث عن مكونات الحياة الأساسية (كما نعرفها) وهي الكربون والنيتروجين والفسفور والأكسجين والكبريت.



وهذا الفيديو يوضح لكم موجزاً لمهمة المريخ منذ انطلاقها:





يحمل كِريوسيتي كذلك جهازاً متطوراً لقياس الضغط الجوي والرطوبة وسرعة الرياح واتجاهها ودرجة حرارتها، بجانب درجة حرارة أرض المريخ ومقدار الأشعة فوق البنفسجية، لذا سيكون لدى العلماء تقرير يومي تفصيلي عن بيئة المريخ خلال هذه المهمة.
وهي بيانات ستساعد مستقبلاً في التحضير لهبوط الإنسان على المريخ خلال الـ20 عاماً القادمة (كما ذكر الرئيس الأمريكي أوباما).

جهاز ليزر متطور:
من الإضافات المثيرة لمركبة المريخ الجديدة هي جهاز ليزر قوي يستطيع إذابة الصخور على بعد 9 أمتار:



يحمل الجهاز اسم ChemCam ويبدو كأنه من أفلام الخيال العلمي، وسيستخدم لتحليل الصخور البعيدة التي لا تستطيع الذراع الآلية الوصول لها.
سيقوم شعاع الليزر بإذابة الصخور ليقوم جهاز آخر بتحليل الإلكترونات التي تنتج عن عملية الإذابة، فيتم بذلك تحليل مكونات الصخور بدقة دون الاقتراب منها!

استغرق التخطيط لمهمة المريخ عشر سنوات بمشاركة أكثر من 5,000 شخص في أمريكا، وستستمر المهمة سنتين بحثاً عن دلائل وجود حياة على سطح الكوكب الأحمر..



على فوهة جيل:
هبط المسبار كِريوسيتي صباح اليوم على فوّهة جِيل Gale Crater، وهي فوّهة عملاقة يبلغ عرضها 170 كيلومتر وتشكلت منذ 2.5 مليار سنة بسبب نيزك ضخم. ويظن العلماء أن كوكب المريخ حينها كان مغطى بالمحيطات والجو المعتدل قبل أن يصطدم به هذا المذنب المدمر. لذا توجد بعض الدلائل على وجود مياه في هذه الفوهة ويأمل العلماء أن يؤكد المسبار كِريوسيتي هذه الدلائل.

أرسل الإنسان 16 مهمة للمريخ منذ سبعينات القرن الماضي، لكن 6 فقط منها نجحت في تنفيذ مهامها، وتشاهدون في الصورة التالية مقارنة بين حجم المركبات التي هبطت على المريخ في السابق (1997 و2004 على اليسار) والمركبة الجديدة التي هبطت صباح اليوم:



لكن لماذا نذهب للمريخ مرة أخرى؟




لأن الكوكب الأحمر لازال يحتفظ بأسراره وغموضه حتى الآن!

صحيح أن ناسا أرسلت العديد من المركبات التي تدور في مدار الكوكب حتى اليوم، وهبط اثنان منها في 2004 على سطحه ولازالا يعملان أيضاً حتى اليوم، لكن هذه المهام كشفت عن كثير من الأسئلة بدلاً من أن تكشف عن إجابات!
لذا تأتي مهمة كِريوسيتي لتجيب عن بعض الأسئلة:

- هل توجد حياة على المريخ؟ (المقصود حياة ميكروسكوبية)

- ما الذي حدث على الكوكب منذ 3.5 مليار سنة ليدمر بيئته؟

- هل يمكن أن يحدث ذلك لكوكبنا في المستقبل؟

- ما هي إمكانية هبوط إنسان على المريخ في المستقبل؟

ستستغرق كِريوسيتي سنتين في مهمتها بحثاً عن إجابات لهذه الأسئلة وغيرها، لكن على الرغم من تعقيد هذه المهمة وتطورها إلا أن المريخ يحتاج بالتأكيد لمزيد من الرحلات الاستكشافية في المستقبل..



أول صورة من المريخ!
بدأت المركبة كِريوسيتي فور وصولها إرسال صور بجودة منخفضة وكانت هذه إحداها:





وماذا بعد؟
الخطوة التالية التي يخطط لها العلماء من الآن هي الحصول على صخور من المريخ والعودة بها إلى الأرض، وهو ما ستسعى لتنفيذه وكالة الفضاء الأوروبية بالتعاون مع وكالة الفضاء الروسية خلال الأعوام الست القادمة، استعداداً لإرسال إنسان للمريخ خلال 20 عاماً!

فما الذي ستكشفه لنا مركبة الفضاء كِريوسيتي وأي تأثير ستحدثه على خطط الإنسان لغزو الفضاء؟
ستجيبنا الأيام القادمة عن هذا السؤال ..*

----------


## الوسادة

*


يحبس العالم أنفاسه خلال الساعات القادمة مع اقتراب مركبة الفضاء كِريوسيتي Curiosity من سطح المريخ، حيث من المقرر أن تهبط المركبة على سطح الكوكب الأحمر في الساعة 5:31 صباحاً بتوقيت جرينيتش 

لمعرفة موعد الهبوط في مدينتك اضغط هنا



المثير في مهمة كِريوسيتي هذه المرة هو أنها أحد أكثر مهمات الفضاء تطوراً وإثارةً، حيث بلغت تكلفت المهمة 2.5 مليار دولار في رحلة استغرقت ثمانية أشهر ونصف قطعت فيها مسافة 566,000,000 كيلومتر !!
فما الذي سيكشفه لنا مسبار تكلف 2.5 مليار دولار؟!!


7 دقائق من الرعب:
7 دقائق هي الوقت الذي تحتاجه المركبة لتصل من أعلى غلاف المريخ حتى سطحه، ولتتصوروا مدى تعقيد عملية الهبوط شاهدوا هذا الفيديو:




أرسل الإنسان 16 مهمة للمريخ منذ سبعينات القرن الماضي، لكن 6 فقط منها نجحت في تنفيذ مهامها، وتشاهدون في الصورة التالية مقارنة بين حجم المركبات التي هبطت على المريخ في السابق (1997 و2004 على اليسار) والمركبة الجديدة التي ستهبط غداً (على اليمين):



يقارب حجم المسبار كِريوسيتي حجم سيارة صغيرة ويزن حوالي 900 كيلوجرام، وهو بذلك أكبر الروبوتات التي يرسلها الإنسان للمريخ وأكثرها تطوراً.



المثير في مهمة المريخ أن الإشارة تستغرق 14 دقيقة لتقطع المسافة بين الأرض والمريخ. تخيل التحكم في جهاز يستغرق إرسال الأمر له 14 دقيقة ثم تنتظر 14 دقيقة لتعلم ما حدث ثم 14 دقيقة لترسل أمراً آخراً وهكذا ! .. أي أن المتحكم في الجهاز يرى الماضي ويرسل أمراً للمستقبل!!



على فوهة جيل:
إن سار كل شيء بدقة سيهبط المسبار كِريوسيتي على فوهة جيل Gale Crater، وهي فوهة عملاقة يبلغ عرضها 170 كيلومتر وتشكلت منذ 2.5 مليار سنة بسبب نيزك ضخم. ويظن العلماء أن كوكب المريخ حينها كان مغطى بالمحيطات والجو المعتدل قبل أن يصطدم به هذا المذنب المدمر.



هل نحن وحدنا في هذا الكون؟
سيبحث المسبار كِريوسيتي عن إجابة هذا السؤال لأن المنطقة التي سيهبط فيها مليئة بالصخور القديمة، ما سيعطي فرصة للعلماء للبحث عن دلائل حياة من خلال تحليل المكونات الكيميائية لهذه الصخور.



صورة لمركز التحكم في المركبة كِريوسيتي


بث مباشر لهبوط مركبة الفضاء كِريوسيتي على سطح المريخ

من هنا 


*

----------


## الوسادة

*شكراً لمتابعتكم 

المصادر : 

موسوعة ويكيبيديا 

عالم الإبداع*

----------


## الوسادة

> معلومات فريده وموضوع متكامل ،، 
> يعطيكِ العافيه




*الله يعافيك نورتي يا قلب 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

معلومات قيمة وملف تعريفي شامل لكوكب المريخ 
نسأل الله لنا ولكم الفائدة 
الله يعطيكِ ألعافية

----------


## shams spring

*موضوع شامل وكامل ووافي عن كوكب المريخ اجواءة مناخه وظروفة واكتشافه ...الخ 
معلومات قيمة وجهد رائع ~.~ الوسادة ~.~ 
تشكراااات*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يعطيكي الف عافية على هالموضوع الحلو 
يسلمو على المعلومات هدول

----------

